# Colocação do RS da Davis Vue na Ventus



## pedro_cvl (10 Abr 2014 às 19:02)

Boas. Tal como tinha dito estava a espera de um RS da Davis Vue para fazer alteração no mastro da Ventus que é muito identico ao da Auriol. Hoje recebi o RS e fiz a alteração. Será que assim tenho valores mais certinhos? Aqui ficam fotos











Para já ficou tudo a funcionar certinho. Foi so dessoldar os sensores na placa PCB do mastro e soldá-los na ponta do fio e colocar os sensores dentro do RS 
Coloquei o anemometro e catavento mais a cima e o RS mais a baixo . Tentarei tirar fotos da montagem no ferro da antena para verem como ficou mas é complicado


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Abr 2014 às 16:43)

Hoje la fui a claraboia do telhado e tirei esta foto. É assim que estão colocados os sensores da estação. No pluviometro tambem coloquei uma bainha de zinco a toda a volta para aumentar a profundidade do pluviometro de modo que nao salpique para fora a chuva. Era muito pouco profundo. Acho que agora ficou melhor


----------

